# 3D Router Carving



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is NOT CNC but almost as good and it's alot cheaper 

The one below is put in a bit deeper than most because it's going to get a white paint job... 3/4" MDF stuff 

http://www.jacquescoulombe.com/cmt04.htm

http://www.mikestools.com/Rcs-Sts-Cmt-3d-Router-Carving-System.aspx

http://www.routerforums.com/39491-post12.html
http://www.routerforums.com/39515-post15.html
===========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet Bj, you knew that would make me jealous  That is cool and you didn't waste anytime putting that new bit to work. But man those things are expensive and the templates ain't cheap either. Nice work BJ. Good use for the ski equipment and winter is coming 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj., you know that I love to use the ski set-up, but I'm puzzled by the use of it with a 3D carver which relies on the cone, therefore the router moving up and down as the groove width in the template varies. How then did you achieve such results in the ski mode? Did you operate the router by it's handles with it unlocked, if so, I don't see any advantage in using the skis. Based on past experience, I'm sure that I have missed something, what?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You'er Right no real advantage in using the skis for this job , but the skis help hold the weight off the router and off the template and because the templates need to be removed and fliped over many times it helps me keep the bit out of the template that's to say it's so easy to plunge the router down in the wrong place and wiping out a template the siks keeps me in the right spot..right over the template.. 

And you'er right again the router bit the with the cone bearing is the key for this type of carving.....plus the computer CNC made templates... 

I did add a snapshot of one more type to the 1st. post and sometime this week I will add a Eage and a Spanish Fan and maybe one or two more other types..just for kicks..


=======


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just more 3D Carvings done with the CMT templates and the ski jig setup.. 
It's so easy, it's like painting by the numbers in away...but the brush is a router and router bit, it's hard to screw up unless you do like I did, using the template the wrong way or to say over guessing the guy/machine that made the template.


==============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very cool bj, love seeing your toys  Did you make the template holder or is that made by the template manf? Thanks for the photos BJ!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,


     

Nice job!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Thanks,,,,, the " template holder " comes with the one of the door templates,,
It's 3/8" thick MDF,,, the templates are all 3/4" thick MDF...so it's easy to use the holding frame, sits on just about anything but I used the holding frame I made for Template Tom/HarrySin way of using templates..  drilled 8 holes in the holding frame and screwed it down to the board into the tee-nuts...makes it quick and easy to mount the blank board for the router job...
The Eagle, I though was going to be the hard one, it's the easy to do ,,it takes 4 templates and can be put on left or right (head facing) takes about 10 mins.or so to get the job done...  the hard one was/is the fan... still playing with that one...


==========









challagan said:


> Very cool bj, love seeing your toys  Did you make the template holder or is that made by the template manf? Thanks for the photos BJ!
> 
> Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob


============



Bob N said:


> Bj,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

OK Bj. how many templates did you buy and what was the cost? As I mentioned before, I don't know why you're using the skis for this type of job when it's a case of PLUNGE routing for the 3D effect, the skis becoming redundant. In spite of this you really have done a first class job, as we have all come to expect from you. I've only got one template which I've used on drawer fronts, jewellery boxes and a blanket chest. I'm not surprised that you gave up on the idea of making you're own templates, I reckon some kind of CAD programme would be required.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

All of them , more than 100 bucks,,,I want to push the skis all I can and they do work so well  ,,it's a out of site thing,, once it's out of site on the forum many may not see them and someone will ask what the heck is that thing for   

To make the templates it would take a CNC machine to router them out, and a computer to lay it out,,, .001 stuff ,,,,, I don't know if they can be copied with trim bit but I don't think so ... most are 2 templates for each one and they must be fliped over about 12 to 16 times to get the job done...the fan takes about 24 filps and resets to get it done and they must all be right on the button every time, computer lay out stuff D:

BUT it's fun stuff, the Eagle is the easy one to do...great templates....

http://www.acetoolonline.com/CMT-3D-Router-Carver-System-s/4402.htm


=========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just more snapshots


===========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Having hands on experience with the 3D carver, I can truly say that you have done a terrific job Bj. I know only too well how easy it is to forget if each template has been flipped and turned, that is why we can all forgive you for missing two little dots!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

See bob
you can't get past old 'Eagle Eye' Harrysin (2 dots missing well when i had my first look I was unaware of the missing dots.
There is no doubt that this is the way to produce the subjects you have posted and with the correct tool for the job Thank you for posting the pics.
Tom


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I missed that Bj, very cool! Nice one and thanks for the pics. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

hahahahahahahaha
"missing two little dots" only you would see them  ,,,I saw them after I took the snapshot and then I put the template back in place and got them in place but I don't know way I did that it's only a test junk board but getting it right is right I guess  I was so lazzy and cheap I didn't want to waste some stock for a test board so I just used what I had in the corner, it's a bit small but it took the hole pattern almost...

thanks Harry you always have a kind word and you have VERY sharp eyes. 




============


harrysin said:


> Having hands on experience with the 3D carver, I can truly say that you have done a terrific job Bj. I know only too well how easy it is to forget if each template has been flipped and turned, that is why we can all forgive you for missing two little dots!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm developing sharp eyes in an attempt to catch up with you Bj. Isn't it nice to see Tom back after yet another holiday, teaching routing must pay well! I wonder what new diabolical problems he has in mind for us.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

TOM ,,,, Yes it is 

diabolical

1. Of, concerning, or characteristic of the devil; satanic.
2. Appropriate to a devil, especially in degree of wickedness or cruelty.

LOL hahahahahahaha LOL
We will see 

==========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more 3D carvings

This one is a Small Spanish Fan, that I put in some new cabinet doors...

===============


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, now I'm jealous.    

Excellent job Bob. :sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that is just perfect Bj. even I can't fault it (and believe me I tried!)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry


Thanks,, I new you would and I took extra care just because of you Harry 
LOL LOL..........

Cross all the T's and put all the dots in place hahahahahaha but I must say I did make one error and you didn't see it..and I thought you would see it but I'm not going to tell you where to look for it.. hahahahahahahaha ,, what the heck it's dot thing again...

===============


harrysin said:


> Now that is just perfect Bj. even I can't fault it (and believe me I tried!)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If it needs a microscope to see, it doesn't exist! It's a beauty.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some more snapshots 

This one is a Star Rosette small and large 2 3/4" and 3 1/2", it can also be used to make rosettes blocks for door frames, etc.

===========


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

bobj3, nice job but why not do this with your carvewright?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BlueGoose


Well ------let's see,,,, it's quicker,the carvewright can only do up to 14 1/2" wide,,and one of the patterns is 15 3/4 wide, it's not as loud with the standard router, it's easyer, the carvewright can't give me the clean look of the big router bit... the flame look..

All in all it's the speed I like..  once the frame holder is setup to take on the templates you can put one in place in about 5 mins. or less..

I think it's like having two hammers both can do the same job but one will do the job just right.. 
===========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BlueGoose

This is what it looks like when it's done on the carvewright machine 
Note the center point....the machine takes it out or to say puts it in as a dimple..


see below


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks very good to me - either way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks BlueGoose

I also like the one the machine made so I made a jig (plug) for the 3D setup, one that will now put let me put in the dimple in the center just to get that finish look..,it's just a insert that has a 3/4" hole for a brass guide, so I can chuck up a 1/2" O.D. cove bit and drop it in and get the same look quick and easy...  had to make 2 , one for each size of Spanish Fan Templates.... 
========

Plus the start of a new box made out of 1/2" Walnut, this is the lid and the sides will be about the same...see below.. 


============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I guess I missed this Bj, that is really cool. Kind of produced a chip carved look. Very nice job!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

Needs to be sanded out ,this one is hot off the press about 2 hours ago/ (the Lid) 


=================


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj...................WOW!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Harry

Did you think I would let this one slip by  ▼

""Built a gate for my mother-in-law, tickled her to death."

So that's how to get rid of mothers in law!"
__________________
Harry 
------------
This is one of the things you learn only after you don't need it.. LOL LOL 

This is one of the items that you slap your forehead with your hand and say why didn't I think of that. 

Kids are just so much smarter now days,,, LOL LOL hahahahahaha









harrysin said:


> Bj...................WOW!


Made with the carvewright machine,it's about 80% done,,,see below


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one beautiful box Bj., BUT, please humour me and trim some of the overhang from the bottom, in my usual HUMBLE opinion, it will make my score of 9/10 into 10/10!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

YOWZA, that is very cool Bob. I like it a lot. Mitered corners I take it? Neat stuff Bob!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Guys

" Mitered corners" Yep, that's the hard part of the box, the base and the top are made about the same ,that's to say stock has been removed so the sides can lock into the base and the top can just drop in the pocket made by the frame.

Harry 

I may trim the base just a bit, maybe by 1/4" all the way around but I need to make some feet 1st. so I see what it looks like with some shoes on it 1st.

Plus I was thinking of some 1/8" molding around the box base to dress it out just a bit,,,,still in a working mode..... LOL LOL the box is made with 1/2" thick Walnut....and making 1/8" bead molding can be a bit tricky with Walnut ....

============




challagan said:


> YOWZA, that is very cool Bob. I like it a lot. Mitered corners I take it? Neat stuff Bob!
> 
> Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well it's done,,,it's just a box,I think the Boss is going to put her collection of new quarters in it...she now has them all over the place,in jars,little plastic bottles,in a USA map for quarters ,etc.


========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome Bob, that's a beautifully made box from the carvings down to the construction of the box etc. The walnut is really nicely figured. Nice work Bob and thanks for all the pics. Bet the wife is happy with it!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a difference Bj., it's now a FULL 10/10, a job well done.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey and Harry

Corey , I think you'er right the Boss started to play it on the kitchen table and she almost always will just say that's nice bud, but this time she put her hands on it, and said that's nice BUD and very smooth   but I think I'm going to put my silver dollars in it. and I said do want a bigger on for your quarters, she said no I don't want to mix them up..(new one and old ones) 


Harry

Did you see the cut off job and the 1/8" bead molding...tricky to do...but it looks OK I think but you know Walnut, it likes to split and I did get one right on the end of one of the bead moulding parts it's hard to see but I see it...I tried to match the end grain of the base with the bead molding and that was the error I made...I should have made all the molding using the long grain way... (strait grain) 

========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fantastic improvement to an already great looking box Bob.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Dave 


=====


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice job! One of your great-great grandchildren will be using this box.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Very nice job! One of your great-great grandchildren will be using this box."

I think that eventually it will end up on the American Antiques Road Show so I hope that Bj. has burnt his logo underneath with a date otherwise the "experts" will have difficulty in identifying and valuing it.


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm just starting out in carving - just ordered a Shark Pro. Any recommendations on router bits that would work the best?


----------



## aadaam2001 (Sep 15, 2010)

can any router lover make me understand how it wsorks and how i can make its template my self


----------



## aadaam2001 (Sep 15, 2010)

bro bobj3 excellent work. i m really amazed. how you manage to make contoured carving. guide me if not patent issue


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alam

Well it's a patent issue thing..(the bit) but the bit is the key .
The link below, he was trying to sale the bit at a great price and it's a must have item, I'm not sure if he still has it for sale but you can drop him a email and ask..

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/15754-sign-carving-router-bit.html

You can make your own templates but it will take a computer to make them or to say lay them out..a scroll saw can be use to cut them out once you have the pattern.
A template holder is needed once you have them cut out...
Here's a link you may want to check out..

Also see demo video on the web page
Buy CMT 3D Router Carver System - Bit ONLY, Model RCS-BIT at Woodcraft.com

CMT 3D Router Carver System - Woodcraft.com
=========


aadaam2001 said:


> bro bobj3 excellent work. i m really amazed. how you manage to make contoured carving. guide me if not patent issue


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shark Pro indeed is really good!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will agree. for 3,800.oo it should be

CNC Shark Pro Plus, Just released at IWF 2010! - Rockler Woodworking Tools

=======



Dorisz11 said:


> Shark Pro indeed is really good!


----------



## nigjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't quite understand why the template supplier calls this 3d. Aren't you just varing the depth in z with a 45 tool?


----------



## jeremy budgen (Oct 9, 2010)

Trend also make this type of routing templates and cutters, what i would do is to create copies of the original templates, just in case you have a bad day moment and ruin the jig.

But only for your own own use as i expect there are copyright issues if you were to sell on the jigs..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jeremy

Templates, not a big deal but the router bit is very _specialized, take a hard look at the bit_, it has a small rod/nut on one end that can adjust the depth of bit cut and has two splits almost all the way down the 1/2" shank of the bit, I have not found one like it anywhere...Trend sells many bits but not like that one,if you have link to the Trend bit I love to see it.. 
You will see a Alum ring, that's is a set tool for the bit they make sure you clamp the bit in the right spot to hold the router bit in the right spot..and to set the bit to the right depth in the cone bearing..
Plus the bit is mounted in a bearing in the cone part with a snap ring to keep it in place..

A true 3D bit 
=======



jeremy budgen said:


> Trend also make this type of routing templates and cutters, what i would do is to create copies of the original templates, just in case you have a bad day moment and ruin the jig.
> 
> But only for your own own use as i expect there are copyright issues if you were to sell on the jigs..


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

nigjoe said:


> I don't quite understand why the template supplier calls this 3d. Aren't you just varing the depth in z with a 45 tool?


There's 3D (stands out from background) & 3 Axis (machining from different angles). That's my understanding in the difference. Could be wrong though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

This is what I see 
The cone is one
The router bit is one 
And when you move the bit in the template is 3..
But I could be wrong ..

========


----------



## Chris Roeder (Oct 3, 2010)

I inhareted a 3D carving bit from my late uncle just like the one posted I cant't believe I'm seeing this posting an hour ago I had it in my hand like meny times before wondering what its for and how to use it. Some one please help me.
Thank you, Chris


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

Look around your shop for some of the templates if he had the bit it's a good bet he had some templates also, see the above posted items and it will show how to use the bit and the template(s),also see my uploads for many shots of them.

===



roedercm said:


> I inhareted a 3D carving bit from my late uncle just like the one posted I cant't believe I'm seeing this posting an hour ago I had it in my hand like meny times before wondering what its for and how to use it. Some one please help me.
> Thank you, Chris


----------



## jeremy budgen (Oct 9, 2010)

Bob

Here`s the web page that i saw many years ago.

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/ZA/productsubgroup1/1306/Router_Carver.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Jeremy

The best how to manual I have seen  listed on the web page below

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/ZA/product/RC_SETX1_2TC/4/1821/router_carver_starter_set_.html


http://www.trend-uk.com/en/ZA/product/RC_SETX1_2TC/4/1821/router_carver_starter_set_.html

By the way what is R1,875.00 in us dollars ?

========



jeremy budgen said:


> Bob
> 
> Here`s the web page that i saw many years ago.
> 
> http://www.trend-uk.com/en/ZA/productsubgroup1/1306/Router_Carver.html


----------



## jeremy budgen (Oct 9, 2010)

Bob

Divide the amount by 8 and you will get a rough pricing, but what i would do is go to the UK version of the web site where trend is actually based and get an up to date price plus shipping to the US


----------



## jeremy budgen (Oct 9, 2010)

Bob 

I own a biesse cnc and what i did was to down load the image files of the various designs and import them into autocad and trace the out lines with true curves and then did a mirror and repeat system to get the desired effect, then i use a v carving program to get the same result.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back 

But many of the items from Trend are UK/European items only plus they are always a bit high in price the norm  not to say anything about shipping cost from over the pond and that metric thing also that drives me nuts . 

=========



jeremy budgen said:


> Bob
> 
> Divide the amount by 8 and you will get a rough pricing, but what i would do is go to the UK version of the web site where trend is actually based and get an up to date price plus shipping to the US


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I do the same but I use the CarveWright machine but it's so much faster with the plunge router..about 10 times faster..

===



jeremy budgen said:


> Bob
> 
> I own a biesse cnc and what i did was to down load the image files of the various designs and import them into autocad and trace the out lines with true curves and then did a mirror and repeat system to get the desired effect, then i use a v carving program to get the same result.


----------



## hoheboe1 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Router Technique*

Haven't had much experience using templates.
Looks great.


----------

